# Wyoming Whitetails



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

My friend Mike and recently retired officer Spencer joined me on my yearly trip to the powder river! After 4 days of we ended up harvesting 2 whitetail bucks, 3 does , 2 mallards a Hungarian Partridge and dozens of prairie dogs! The herd looks great even after blue tongue ! Found a few young bucks that had lost there battle, but most victims we're does and fawns. I got lots of video but it will have to wait till I get home to convert! 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Congratulations on success! Sounds like a great time!


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats

Kevin


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

nice trip


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

What a great trip! How long were you there?


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

Good looking whitetails, were you guys through an outfitter or did you go it alone? I'm thinking about trying the MT side of the Powder next week.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

jscheel said:


> What a great trip! How long were you there?


We hunted Sunday -Weds. 



Wardo said:


> Good looking whitetails, were you guys through an outfitter or did you go it alone? I'm thinking about trying the MT side of the Powder next week.


Its a guided hunt.We hunted MT out of Broadus since 1996. Whitetail rut is just started. The mule deer should be going good up there.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

This video is for PS 2012 SL. I hope you enjoy it as much we did.


----------



## bass70003 (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful Deer


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice deer...as always!!!!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

WOW!!! There must be over 150 deer in that field!!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice video! Thanks for sharing!!


----------

